# New Hampshire drivers/BEWARE/VERY dangerous.



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

If you have easy pass and are in the middle lane beware approaching the tolls.. The lane splits into two , one that goes to the slow/stop tolls and one that goes to the high
speed drive through tooling at 65 mph. If you have autodrive on it gets very confused where the lanes split, I was ready for it but it flashed red/warning and i had maybe 5-6 seconds before it would have crashed into the barrier by going straight instead of veering into either the right or left lane!


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

Lgkahn said:


> If you have easy pass and are in the middle lane beware approaching the tolls.. The lane splits into two , one that goes to the slow/stop tolls and one that goes to the high
> speed drive through tooling at 65 mph. If you have autodrive on it gets very confused where the lanes split, I was ready for it but it flashed red/warning and i had maybe 5-6 seconds before it would have crashed into the barrier by going straight instead of veering into either the right or left lane!


I always disable EAP/NoA in situations like this for the very reason you indicate.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I'm sorry, what in the crap were you trying to do going through a toll pass with autopilot?
That tends to freak out human drivers


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

There are 100’s of places like that. 

Unless the lines are simple and clear you need to be extra careful.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I'm sorry, what in the crap were you trying to do going through a toll pass with autopilot?


He mentioned that it was a high-speed toll pass. I'm not sure what they look like in NH, but in PA you keep driving at full speed through them, and there's plenty of space.

But Autopilot is NOT designed to handle lane splits. You should take over before reaching any such situation. If you're using Navigate on Autopilot, it can only correctly handle a split if the navigation system is aware of the split. I know for the particular high-speed toll pass shown below, Navigation knows nothing about it and therefore I do not expect it to handle a split itself.


----------



## Ericb (Oct 11, 2018)

What is the split like? Autopilot always handles the split at the NJ high speed tolls. NoA disables but Autopilot stays engaged, then NoA turns back on after the toll.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ericb said:


> What is the split like? Autopilot always handles the split at the NJ high speed tolls.


Be careful about trusting autopilot in such situations. Autopilot is NOT designed to handle lane splits. It may choose left. It may choose right. It may choose to go right in between as unfortunately happened in this case. Don't fool yourself into thinking that Autopilot is actually handling a lane split.

NOA adds the ability to handle lane splits, but ONLY if it's a lane split that the navigation system knows about, such as a highway dividing into two highways. The navigation system doesn't generally know about a toll plaza splitting into high- and low-speed sections, and therefore not even NOA will be able to handle this situation. Again, you might get lucky and have it do what you want, but you shouldn't trust it in these situations.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

exactly .. here is a google map pic of the split and a pic of the open tolling with speed limit of 65. the merge area is quite large as looking in the google map pics, but going 70mph the barrier seemed to come up really really fast.. noa did turn off and back on, but auto steer was still on and that was the issue. I was ready for it and knew about it, so was able to handle it. Just warning others that may not be.


----------



## Ericb (Oct 11, 2018)

garsh said:


> Be careful about trusting autopilot in such situations.


I think it would be unsafe to ever fully trust autopilot in any situation. Although it works well, I'm always on edge ready to take over because I don't trust it enough.


----------



## chaunceyg1 (Jul 13, 2018)

The one on 95 in Hampton was AP friendly, though. I went through it several times last month and never had to disengage at all. That wowed my brother who got his first drive in a Tesla during my visit.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

just stay in left most lane when going through the open tolling.. i have had no issues since.. the autopilot still wants me to get in the right lane approaching the tolls, I guess assuming i dont have easy pass


----------

